# Piedmont



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

One week and counting. Going on a guy trip for a couple days starting next thursday and never been to this lake. Going down with a pontoon, and smaller boat. Any tips would be appreciated. How is the shoreline catfishing? I have never been on the lake and I am 1 F.O from my master angler. I think we will be doing some fishing / squirrel hunting. Any tips or tricks would be appreciated. Not looking for a spot but just want to hook a few fish, crappie, saugeye, cats. hell even some gills.. 
Thanks guys / gals!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Squirrel hunting will be great, there's a lot of hardwoods with many oak n hickory. As for the fishing I would focus on the lower end. Six mile run up to Indian run for saugeye is usually good this time of year. If it's channel cats you want it will be hard to find a spot not productive. Just use cutbait on shallow flats especially close to deep water


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

ducky152000 said:


> Squirrel hunting will be great, there's a lot of hardwoods with many oak n hickory. As for the fishing I would focus on the lower end. Six mile run up to Indian run for saugeye is usually good this time of year. If it's channel cats you want it will be hard to find a spot not productive. Just use cutbait on shallow flats especially close to deep water



Indian Run and Six Mile are at he upper half of Piedmont....


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Correct, I ment to say upper end not lower


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Now I'm confused. **Six mile run up to Indian run for saugeye**
Isn't upper/northern end... the dam area?
Lower end/Southern Six mile run up to Indian?


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Agreed, not sure what makes that area the 'upper end?' I'm new to the area so maybe I'm missing something. Regardless, I know where it is and will be testing it out for myself this week.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

fished friday 9/2 from 8 till 4. fished dam area, creek chubs and worms on jigs. 1 sm bass,1 nice cat,12 saugeye with 6 over 15" , had some big big fish on that cut my line ( musky) . fished points 18' deep. looks to me like fall bite is starting. all fish where put back.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ve always referred to the Six Mile area to be the upper end.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The upper end of any reservoir is always the current inflow portion of the lake. The lower end is the dam or discharge end.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Lewis said:


> The upper end of any reservoir is always the current inflow portion of the lake. The lower end is the dam or discharge end.


Never thought of it like that...I was going by North and South.


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Me too


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Lewis is correct, my mind was thinking of upper end but texted lower. Sorry for the confusion. The dam is always considered on the lower end due to current even in ponds when run off from hills drain into the pond.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

We're just bass-ackwards in this neck of the woods, as our water flows North, then heads South in the Muskingum.


----------

